# Girls Play Day



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I had a house full of girls the other day, a friend came over with her 3 and we had a play day. The girls all had a good time and we loved just watching them. Ruth's user name here on SM is LuluLolly but she's a lurker. :w00t:
While I was out of town she got Willow from Janet (Phlicks Maltese) and this was the first time I got meet her. She also has Lollypop from Janet and she grew up while I was gone. Button's is the mom to both her girls and I think Lollypop looks just like her mom. :wub:
We had such a good time but it was so hard to get pictures! Ruth's girls never stop moving. 
My poor girls didn't even have in bows. :brownbag:














































This is Ruth's Lollypop










This is her 1st Malt Lulu









her newest addition Willow


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

omg look at all those white beauties !! too too cute!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Oh my goodness, all the girls are so beautiful!!:wub:. You must have had a blast.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh Jane!! These pictures are gorgeous!!
xoxoxoox


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Lovely photos jane ,they all look adorable xxxxx


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

That's a lot of moving white creatures! So sweet and they seem to all love each other!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

They are all so beautiful...maltese heaven!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Maltese Heaven!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

There isn't anything better, imho, than having a house full of white fluffs. Absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

OMG what absolutely beautiful babies!!! Great pictures and oh what great fun that must have been.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Love the picture with the malts behind the window :wub::wub:


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

There's just sooo many!! :wub:


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

So many beautiful girls in one house lol! I enjoyed looking through the pictures, thanks for sharing


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Wow...it's like walking through a cloud. :wub: Now that is my idea of a perfect way to spend the day. They are ALL stunning!


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

I just love seeing a sea of white fluffiness!!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

OMG Jane, it looks like Malt heaven! What a wonderful way to spend your day! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

So much fluff! Looks like they had a wonderful time.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Wow, a bunch of gorgeous girls! Love it!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

One word, HEAVEN!!! I'm so jealous as I wish Nissa had malt friends near by. What a lot of fun and all of them are beautiful!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Jane, looks like you had a wonderful day,:chili: I would LOVE to be around all those little fluffy's:wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, Jane ... all of the pictures are adorable! I love the one of all six girls looking out the door ... as either you or Ruth was taking their picture! I can see a *Mommy* reflection through the glass! LOL

Jane, I want you to know Snowball always wears the beautiful blue leash you and the girls gave him for Christmas. He has it on everytime we go outside. We love it!!!

Thank you for sharing the pictures! They were fun to look at and they brought lots of smiles to my face!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Wow, they are all so cute together.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Jane - they're just adorable. I would have been going crazy lovin' them to pieces. I love the one of them lines up on the brick step.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

That is a sea of white, fluffy love! GREAT photos!! They're all so beautiful- wow!! I love the name lollypop. That is really cute.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Ah how sweet! I love it!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Here's my favorite!!! I almost thought I was home!! with a puppy party in progress that is.... 
View attachment 87606


Got room for three more? We're a commin'.......:chili:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

What a great time they are having together. Funny how our little white fluffs seem to love other little white fluffs :tender: Beautiful too.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Wow so many beautiful fluffies! Sophie, Willow, and Lollypop are all half sisters :wub:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

wow, such beautiful babies!!!:wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:
how much fun to have them all together!!


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

OMG! Look at all of those beauties :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

What beautiful fluffballs.:wub:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

WOW, I can't think of anything better than to be surrounded by Maltese. All of the girls are so pretty.:wub: You got some great photos,especially the last one.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Wow, So many gorgeous babies! How fun! They are all ADORABLE!!! :wub::wub:


----------



## LuluLolly (Oct 7, 2009)

jenniferhope423 said:


> Wow so many beautiful fluffies! Sophie, Willow, and Lollypop are all half sisters :wub:


Willow and Sophie are full sisters. Lollypop and Sophie are half sisters.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

That looks like so much fun!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Now that is what I call a girls day!!!! Look at those beautiful girlies. All smiles. I love them all lined up at the door. I bet the girl talk didn't stop from they time they got there till the time they left. Great pics Jane!


----------



## stampin4fun (Jun 24, 2009)

Now that's a party:thumbsup:


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

arty:artytime::yahoo::Happy_Dance: Maltese Party Time... all great pictures...


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the nice comments.
We really were in Maltese Heaven! 
The only thing better than 6 Malts is more Malts. 





Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Oh, Jane ... all of the pictures are adorable! I love the one of all six girls looking out the door ... as either you or Ruth was taking their picture! I can see a *Mommy* reflection through the glass! LOL
> 
> Jane, I want you to know Snowball always wears the beautiful blue leash you and the girls gave him for Christmas. He has it on everytime we go outside. We love it!!!
> 
> Thank you for sharing the pictures! They were fun to look at and they brought lots of smiles to my face!


Marie, I'm so glad you like the step in. I have the same ones for the girls and use them all the time too. Give Snowball a hug for us and I hope you're doing well.




The A Team said:


> Here's my favorite!!! I almost thought I was home!! with a puppy party in progress that is....
> View attachment 87606
> 
> 
> Got room for three more? We're a commin'.......:chili:


Pat, you just grab the A team and come on! There's always room for more. 



jenniferhope423 said:


> Wow so many beautiful fluffies! Sophie, Willow, and Lollypop are all half sisters :wub:


Jennifer, Ruth posted that Willow and Sophie are full sisters. I love their mom, Buttons is one of the most beautiful Malts I've ever seen. :wub:



LuluLolly said:


> Willow and Sophie are full sisters. Lollypop and Sophie are half sisters.


Hey Ruth! As you can see I got our pictures posted. We need to do this again soon.
Hugs to you and your girls


Thanks again!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Wow all the fluffs. Makes me want to get a couple more. 
Everyone was smiling.


----------



## majik921 (Apr 27, 2010)

Ahhh Maltese heaven!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

(((Sigh))) It truly is Maltese heaven!!! :wub::wub::wub: So sweet!


----------



## Twinkle (Apr 24, 2010)

a house full of malts! i love it...they are so cute and they look like they are getting along and having a good time


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

WOW!!! you sure were in Maltese heaven <3 thanks for sharing that with us..made me smile wide

hugs
Kat


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Cuteness overload!!! :wub:
Great shots!

Alexandra


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

OMG, Lucky you, I'm so jealous. they are all beyond cute :wub:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh wow!!!!! All those darling Malts in one house!! They all looked so happy too!! Thanks for sharing...the photos are really nice!


----------

